# GH+Slin+Testo...and T3 or T4?



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

gh 5 ui per day

slin 6-7 units only on work out day

testo 2 time a week 100 mg testo propionate..

and do you thin is better in cutting use t4 or t3?and waht about adding clen?

I'm in low carb

70 g cho per day

300 g protein per day

50 g fat

i'm 85 kg

thank you


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

t4 converst to t3 in tye body anyway mate, but id be more inclined to use the t3, whats your carb intake like on training days, especially if using slin.


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

gym rat said:


> t4 converst to t3 in tye body anyway mate, but id be more inclined to use the t3, *whats your carb intake like on training days*, especially if using slin.


what?

can you expalin to me that?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

how tall are yu and how old, how long you been training etc


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have just been reading posts and threads you have written, one sounds like you are looking at natural shows and not being detected???

You clearly have no idea what you are doing and you are fcuking around with things like insulin. YOU COULD KILL YOURSELF.

can you tell me when you take the slin in relation to your meals and your training??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BranchWarren said:


> what?
> 
> can you expalin to me that?


your taking insulin right, so what im saying is what is your carb intake on training days as that is when you use it, theres a guy on here that took insulin when dieting and he collapsed with no warning and was out cold for 25 minutes until paramedics had to revive him, its a risky med mate, BE CAREFUL


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> I have just been reading posts and threads you have written, one sounds like you are looking at natural shows and not being detected???
> 
> You clearly have no idea what you are doing and you are fcuking around with things like insulin. YOU COULD KILL YOURSELF.
> 
> can you tell me when you take the slin in relation to your meals and your training??


yes in spring, but now i'm preparing ludus maximum of ifbb of december

i'm 1.78 and age 31


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

gym rat said:


> your taking insulin right, so what im saying is what is your carb intake on training days as that is when you use it, theres a guy on here that took insulin when dieting and he collapsed with no warning and was out cold for 25 minutes until paramedics had to revive him, its a risky med mate, BE CAREFUL


ok, on training days when i use slin, i take pre work out 50 g of vitargo and then 2 hours later i take other 40 g of slow carbs.

during the day i eat 70 g of cho in boiled rice


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

no one?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be honest mate i think you are putting yourself at risk using slin whilst dieting plus i dont see what you are trying to acheive with using it?


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> to be honest mate i think you are putting yourself at risk using slin whilst dieting plus i dont see what you are trying to acheive with using it?


i use slin to assorbe more all the protein and supplements, in fact i see gain from when i use it

i think slin in cutting is good if you can regulate well carbs and fat

but..the question is :

in cutting better t3 or t4?

mate i'm not a child, are 10 year i train


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am not saying you are a child and training for 10yrs does not mean you know what you are doing in fact the questions you ask on this and other forums i am a member of would indicate you don't really know what your doing....and because of this and my thoughts on not using slin when dieting i will leave this to be answered by someone else.


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i am not saying you are a child and training for 10yrs does not mean you know what you are doing in fact the questions you ask on this and other forums i am a member of would indicate you don't really know what your doing....and because of this and my thoughts on not using slin when dieting i will leave this to be answered by someone else.


ok, thank you, no prob


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

BranchWarren said:


> i
> 
> i think slin in cutting is good if you can regulate well carbs and fat


But are you?

Post a sample training day diet

I agree with paul here


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

nothing you have said has made me think you have got a clue


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> nothing you have said has made me think you have got a clue


Im offended


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> nothing you have said has made me think you have got a clue


what?


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> But are you?
> 
> Post a sample training day diet
> 
> I agree with paul here


 Ok,my day diet is:

2 ui gh

Lunch: 250 g chicken 15 g rice boiled, marmalade diet 15 g + bread azim 15 g

Mid morning:

250 g chicken 15 g rice boiled

Mid day:

300 roast cicken

Mid Afternoon:

250 g chicken 15 g rice boiled

Pre work ou:

40 vitargo + 30 g whey iso + 6-7 ui slin

Post work out slow carbo 30 g

3 ui gh

Dinner cicken 350 g

During the day before work out 50 g evo

What do you think about?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I assume your joking lost soul, someone a previous ally in battle, not directed at you


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> I assume your joking lost soul, someone a previous ally in battle, not directed at you


Lol, I know mate  I just thought I would leave you stewing on my moment


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

Think you need to seek help on diet and go back to basics mate!...


----------

